# Relativer Pfad ermitteln?



## downset04 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 
Wie komme ich auf den relativen Pfad?
C:\tomcat\webapps\cocoon\test\pics\pic.jpg -> der absolute funktioniert aber z.b pics\pic.jpg  nid wie lautet der relative dazu?

ich will über xml file <pic>pics\pic.jpg</pic> das pic einbinden also die source soll im tag stehen? und im xslt soll das bild angezeigt werden über den absoluten funktionierts?

thx!


----------



## BSA (23. Dezember 2005)

Dazu müsste man wissen in welchem Ordner sich das Script befindet! Und in welchem genau das Bild!

Gruß BSA


----------



## downset04 (23. Dezember 2005)

hier C:\tomcat\webapps\cocoon\test\pics\pic.jpg genau ist eine cocoon anwendung das xslt file befindet sich im ordner C:\tomcat\webapps\cocoon\test\xsl\test.xslt das xml file hier C:\tomcat\webapps\cocoon\test\xmll\test.xml


----------



## BSA (23. Dezember 2005)

Dann müsste der Pfad ../pics/pic.jpg lauten!

Gruß BSA


----------



## downset04 (23. Dezember 2005)

na geht nid?


----------



## BSA (23. Dezember 2005)

Dann gib mir mal bitte die Adresse des Bildes (Kontextmenü -> Eigenschaften)!


----------



## downset04 (23. Dezember 2005)

die obere habe so rauskopiert aber glaub dass das was mit cocoon zu tun hat dass man da die pipelines definieren muss und so ein bild einbinden muss? -> http://cocoontutorial.logabit.com/ 
unter bild einbinden aber es  mal bei mir auch nid?


----------



## BSA (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich möchte nicht den Pfad vom Explorer haben, sondern den wenn du die Seite im Browser aufrufst, also irgendwas mit http://localhost.... (wenn du das lokal testest)!

Und achte bitte weiterhin auf deine Rechtschreibung (wie im Opener)!

Gruß BSA


----------



## downset04 (23. Dezember 2005)

hier-> http://localhost:8080/cocoon/test/pic.jpg


----------



## BSA (23. Dezember 2005)

na wenn sich das Bild nicht im pics Ordner befinden eben so: ../pic.jpg


----------



## downset04 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo thx für Hilfe aber lag am Cocoon 

```
<map:pipeline>
		<map:match pattern="pic.jpg" type="wildcard">
		<map:read src="pics/pic.jpg" type="resource"/>
		</map:match>
	</map:pipeline>
```

da muss man die pics so einbinden mit Reader es  jetzt thx ist eben COCOON lol


----------

